# Compound Bow Target Sight



## melsdad (Sep 21, 2014)

I am going to make my daughter a sight for her bow.  She shoots in the J.O.A.D program at my gunclub.earlier in the year I made her a stabilizer set-up. 

I will probably be working on this for the next month or so. Hopefully it doesn't take too long.

Here are all the parts squared up that will be made on the mill only. There are several more parts that need made on the lathe and have mill work to be done also




Stay tuned....should be a fun project!


----------



## Andre (Sep 21, 2014)

Seems interesting. I have an old compound hunting bow in the basement, can't pull it back yet )

Could you show your stabilizer setup? I plan to build a field target stock for my Benjamin Disco and would like to have a stabilizer on the bottom for offhand.


----------



## melsdad (Sep 21, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of the stabilizer.  It is a 3 piece set-up with quick detach hardware.


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 22, 2014)

Can I get a complete pic of the bow?  Either it is a photo distortion or that bow looks like nothing I have ever seen before.  I think a full on pic would help me figger it out.  The bottom arm looks like it is flat and that just doesn't seem right like I am seeing the holder or something. 

Bob


----------



## melsdad (Sep 22, 2014)

Bob,

The bow is a Diamond Infinite Edge.


----------



## melsdad (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally getting back to this project! Working on the site extension arm. Mini pallet is coming in very handy!


----------



## melsdad (Nov 15, 2014)

Complete!


----------



## mikey (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like a sight bar from a Sure-Loc sight. Nice work.


----------



## melsdad (Nov 15, 2014)

Next part is the mounting bracket that attaches to the bow.


----------



## melsdad (Nov 16, 2014)

This is all I got done today. I need to get a helicoil tap for the arm locking knob.


----------



## melsdad (Nov 22, 2014)

Back in the shop today.  Mount is nearly done. Wanted to show the set-up to add some rigidity to the part for milling.


----------



## melsdad (Nov 22, 2014)

Ready for anodize.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 22, 2014)

You do nice work Brian. She's a lucky girl.

 "Billy G"


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 22, 2014)

That's some beautiful work!  Impressive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

